# Looking to learn basics.



## Phillip97 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi, I've recently bought a new property and the backyard is terrible. I've done some research about instant turf and I feel that's the best way for me to go. My one question is what is the main go with the soil underneath the current grass now. Will I need to dig it down the 100-150mm and put new soil down or can I use the old soil. I've attatched a photo. 
Thanks.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Soil should be fine. I'd kill off existing growth, till the top few inches and lay down turf.


----------



## Phillip97 (Feb 16, 2021)

david_ said:


> Soil should be fine. I'd kill off existing growth, till the top few inches and lay down turf.


Perfect, just currently killed it all. It's quite uneven so if I'm needing to add more soil is there a specific soil to help the roll out turf grow better.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

You're looking for "topsoil"


----------

